# Hey can I make anything out of apple butter?



## jpinmaryland (Feb 8, 2005)

The nice Realtor in the neighborhood always drops off a jar of locally made applebutter. I'm not interested in selling my house but I would like to do something with this, it's really quite good just on toast..


----------



## Konditor (Feb 9, 2005)

*APPLE-BUTTER COOKIES*

*Apple-Butter Cookies*

 Heat oven to 375° F.  

  ½ cup vegetable shortening
  1 cup granulated sugar
  1 large egg
  1 cup apple butter
  ½ cup seedless raisins
  1 teaspoon baking powder
  1 teaspoon salt
  ¼ teaspoon allspice
  ½ teaspoon  ground cinnamon
  2½ cups sifted, all-purpose flour
  ½ cup chopped nuts

Blend fat, sugar, and egg; add the apple butter.  Combine the dry ingredients and stir into the mixture until just combined.  Add the raisins and nuts just until incorporated evenly.

Drop from teaspoon, two inches apart, onto cookie sheet.  

Bake about 10 minutes, or until lightly browned.


----------



## htc (Feb 9, 2005)

I LOVE apple butter and would just spread it on toast, since I don't get it often and wouldn't want to "waste" it by mixing something into it.  Maybe you can use 1/2 and use the other 1/2 for toast!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 9, 2005)

thanks for that recipe..


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

I love this one.

Apple Butter Muffins
2 c Flour 
3/4 c Brown sugar 
1 1/2 ts Baking powder 
1/4 ts Baking soda 
1/2 ts Salt 
1 ts Cinnamon 
1/2 ts Ginger 
3/4 c Apple butter 
1/2 c Applesauce 
1/4 c Milk 
2  Eggs, lightly beaten 
3 tb Honey 
1 ts Vanilla 
1/2 c Raisins or nuts (optional) 

Preheat oven to 400F.
1.In a large bowl, combine dry ingredients (the first 7 ingredients) and make a well in the center.
2.In smaller bowl, combine wet ingredients (the next 6 ingredients).
3.Pour wet mixture into the well of the dry ingredients and stir just to combine (10-15 strokes). DO NOT OVERMIX! Fold in raisins and walnuts gently, mixing as little as possible.
4.Spoon batter into 12 muffin cups, sprayed lightly with non-stick spray.
5.Bake 20-25 minutes, until muffins pull slightly away from the sides. Remove muffin tin to cooling rack and cool 5 min. before removing muffins from tin.


----------



## tweedee (Feb 12, 2005)

These recipes sound wonderful.


----------

